# Libertas 20” 3spd road bike pics



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2019)

Had a little time so I got some pics on this 20” 3spd original...rolls and work just like it should...


----------



## juvela (Nov 5, 2019)

-----

Thanks for posting.

Have not before encountered this technique of using a transfer to suggest a lug on a lugless frame.

Is the transfer present on the NDS seat stay cap?

Pedal set is Sheffield Corsa model Nr. 655 (Italy)

Chainstay stop is Shimano 333; the only Asian fitting on the cycle, from what can be seen.

Are you able to read any markings on the wheel rims?

Once again we appear to be in the early 1970's here.  ~1974 was the final year for this pattern of Huret shift lever.

Did this machine also come from Roger's?

Thanks again!   

-----


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2019)

so neat, you have every wheel size made?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks.  No it was a package deal when I bought a track bike awhile back.  I thought these are very cool and unusual and easy to display..


bricycle said:


> so neat, you have every wheel size made?



Yes there is a decal on the caps but they are flaking off.   No markings on the rims...It is a strange little bike wonder if it was a special offer.. has to be rare...


juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 7, 2019)

I love it! 

I have a soft spot for "verticallly-challenged human" (or whatever the politically-correct way of describing kids is, these days) versions of racing bikes ...





... and for Libertas. QED:


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice.  Be cool to see a full set of them..


----------

